# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  primer dia en la SEI

## marcel

Hola a todos, quiero escribir estas lineas por que el Lunes estuve en la SEI por primera vez, y si alguien tiene las mismas dudas que tenia yo antes de ir, se acavaron las dudas, es un sitio que solo el sitio donde esta ya infunde mucho respeto, igual que la gente que esta ahi dentro, es normal por todo lo que conlleva el mundo de la Magia, ahora, si realmente te gusta la Magia eso es el paraiso y yo creo que para evolucionar bien, aparte de leer, leer, leer, practicar,practicar y practicar hay que estar rodeado de buenos Magos y que mejor que una asociacion.
Saludos y mucha Magia a todos.

----------


## magomago

Pues claro,y ademas haras amigos ,y te echaras unas risas,y saldras de copas con los magos.Y si hay magas puede que ligues incluso con alguna y tengais hijitos SEIstas.
Sinceramente soy un defensor de las sociedades,y aunque nosotros seamos una sociedad muy pequeña ,a veces con 3 hacemos mucha magia,y a veces empezamos a desbarrar sobre cualquier cosa.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Je je! yo estuve con Marcel, yo almenos me lo pase bomba! ...y esperate a que hagamos algo medianamente bién... Me uno a Marcel en animar a todos los que les de reparo/verguenza/miedo (a mi me davan las tres cosas) a entrar en una asociación de magos.

----------


## ignoto

:Smile1:  


¡Por supuesto!  :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues no sé como serán esas "seis" pero yo la más cercana es la de Madrid y me da PANICO ir solo. Si por lo menos pudier ir acompañado...

----------


## magomago

Pues supongo que aqui habra gente de Madrid que no pertenece a la SEI,asi que pues podiais ir algun dia quedar algunos de Madrid e ir.
No os van a comer,os lo aseguro.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Pues no sé como serán esas "seis" pero yo la más cercana es la de Madrid y me da PANICO ir solo. Si por lo menos pudier ir acompañado...


Hombre, pues mira de quedar con gente del foro, que sea de la capital y quiera entrar en la sei.
Otra opción es que cojas el puente aereo y te vengas a Barna los lunes, y nos hacemos unos juegos. Me da que sale mas caro.  :Lol:  
Animaos a ir, ahunque sea solo para ver que es. Y si quedais un grupito, mejor que mejor ! Animo!

----------


## eidanyoson

Gracias a todos por los ánimos pero vamos que si "ELLA" (o quien quiera) se anima por mi encantadisimo. Por ganas de ir no será.

----------


## BITTOR

Hola amiguetes,me gustaria que me contarais un pokito que haceis ahi en la SEI,teneis un horario para ir?os dan clases?o vais alli y hablais con mas magos en plan punto de encuentro y discutis sobre magia y tecnicas y trucos?Teneis que pagar alguna cuota anual?Segun la pagina de la SEI,esta tiene una sucursal en Bilbao y a mi dentro de un tiempo(me da que dentro de bastante) me gustaria intentar entrar porque creo que es donde mas rapido se aprende y ademas tienes que hacer un monton de amigos a los que ademas les gusta la magia.Los examenes de acceso tienen fechas o tu la concertas?y sabeis que tanto por ciento de gente suele aprobar ma o menos? :shock:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Bueno, solo he ido tres veces, y justo ahora estoy empezando a conocer a gente. Voy con gente de este foro, y alli nos enseñamos cuatro cosas. Los lunes y los martes dan media hora de clase y media hora en la que puedes salir al escenario a hacer un juego. Estamos aterrizando, como quien dice. Ayer se nos acercó un mago, nos debió ver bien novatos, y nos mostró unas cuantas maravillas y nos enseñó como hacerlas. Ademas se prestó a ver como haciamos unos juegos y nos comentó como mejorarlos. Y te quedas con muchisimas ganas de vovelver, o quedarte un buen rato mas para seguir  aprendiendo.
Pues eso, con el tiempo iremos conociendo a la gente, y nada, a aprender un  monton, a llenar libretas y libretas con lo que nos cuentan.

----------


## marcel

Cierto!!yo estoy para confirmarlo, conocimos a un mago llamado Nano, muy simpatico y agradable, tenia un acento sevillano.Yo llevo 1 dia menos que Manel en la SEI, que por cierto hayer nos acompanyo Carmen( tambien del foro ).Yo los 2 dias que e ido, an sido muy, pero que muy productivos, tanto e aprendido de los compañeros del foro que me acompañan, como de la gente que hay, como de las clases que dan, en 2 horas, en una asociación aprendes mas que 4h con un libro tu solo, con eso no quiero decir que no tengamos que leer, al contrario hay que estar bien documentado para entender todo lo que te dicen.
Un saludo a todos y animos

----------


## BITTOR

Es verdad,no me habeis comentado si hay que pagar alguna cuota y cuanto.Tu lo sabes Armand.La verdad es que ya me dais envidia,aunque eso de la media hora pa salir al escenario y con los demas mirandote es un poco embarazoso,yo me moriria de verguenza y ademas delante de magos,bueno todo sera acostumbrarse.

----------


## marcel

Yo me informe de cuanto hay que pagar, y eran 90euros de matricula, que solo se paga una vez, y despues unos 90euros mas cada año.Sobre las actuaciones delante de magos, por ahora es voluntario salir a hacer un juego, pero cuando ya llevas un mes, tienes que hacerlo una vez obligatoriamente, que dijamos es tu examen, para que ellos vean que de verda te gusta y  tienes aficion a la magia, a mi me toca el mes que viene y ya me da yuyu :roll:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Exactamente. Y una vez pasado el examen, ya no estás obligado a salir, pero bueno, si te gusta hacer magia, ahunque de corte y nervios, hay que salir de vez en cuando, para irse acostumbrando. Y que mejor que hacerlo ante magos... que después te pueden dar buenos consejos para mejorar... y no te van a saltar a la yugular para averiguar tus trucos, como suelen hacer amigos y familiares .
 :Wink:

----------


## magomago

Ya estamos con los yuyus de los examenes.Pues es normal que os imponga un poco,pero es mas sencillo de lo que parece.En verdad no son examenes,son pruebas de aficcion  :?  .Y pues lo teneis muy facil,elegid juegos automaticos donde tengais que realizar esfuerzon en la presentacion.
Intentad sed originales presentando,la tecnica y otras mas cosas se aprender con el tiempo.A no ser claro que os digan que en el examen teneis que hacer un empalme a una mano,un Butterfly cut y un enfile de 20 cartas ,ahi ya cambian las cosas.

----------


## BITTOR

Bueno es bastante dinero pero no me parece nada caro.Es que tb tendras que hacer algo diferente no?y es dificil sorprender a esa gente porque habran visto de todo,bueno tu echale...y mucha suerte compañero.  :Wink:

----------


## marcel

Y por colmo el primer dia que fui,salieron al escenario 2 xavales de 24 años mas o menos, cada uno en su momento, a presentar los juegos que iban hacer en el festival, ahora no me acuerdo que nombre era el festival, pero alucine en colores con todo lo que hicieron, vaya cracs!!Yo los mirava y pensava, yo tengo que salir en ese escenario  :Wink:  ups..!!NO PUEDOOOOORRR!!!Bueno suerte que vale mucho la pena pasar la prueba, por que si te gusta la magia eso es un nido de magos.

----------


## marcel

Ah!!!! me habia olvidado, gracias por los consejos y el apoyo moral de todos.  :Smile1:  
Que la fuerza os acompañe!!!

----------


## magomago

Pues de paso puedes comentar cuando se acerque el examen,los juegos que vas a realizar,las tecnicas que vas a usar,la presentacion que le vas a dar,etc,etc.
Asi entre todos podemos ayudarte (si quieres claro) y dentro de poco no estaras en un examen (o prueba de aficcion) sino en el festival ese actuando,ya lo veras...........

----------


## marcel

Claro que quiero alluda vuestra, y del mas alla, que seguro que me hace falta, todo tipo de consejos y recomendaciones, son buenas, estoy mega receptivo :shock: .Buena idea, cuando ya tenga algo lo explicare aqui, asi sabre vuestros puntos de vista.

----------


## ignoto

Un consejo:
Un magnífico juego para exámen, sencillo y con técnicas simples.
El primero que sale en el tomo III de la Gran Escuela Cartomágica de Giobbi.
Es casi automático y muy, muy bueno.
Un par de juegos de la trilogía Ligth para entrar y acabáis con ese que os digo.
Una caña.

----------


## marcel

Lo tendre en cuenta Ignoto, aunque el tomo III de la Gran Escuela Cartomagica de Giobbi no lo tengo, solo tengo el tomo I, se lo comentare a alguien haber si me lo puede prestar, o ya puesto me comprare el II y el III que son los que me faltan, si me llega el bolsillo claro.

----------


## carmen

Yo con el Nano me quedé aluciná, tan aluciná que no hice ningun juego. Pero aprendí mucho y viendo a personas que saben tanto y que saben aconsejar es la que motiva aun más para aprender.

solo quedan dos semanas y unos cuantos dias para el mes que viene...uf! me parece a mi que voi hacer más teatro que magia, porque todas las semanas estoy cambiando lo que voi hacer.

que os parece este para la prueba: 
se oye el cacareo de una gallina que viene de mi bolso. Voi a buscar el bolso, miro que hay dentro y efectivamente es una gallina. Intento sacar a la gallina pero la gallina se retiene y solo consigo arrancarle unas cuantas plumas que el publico ve. La gallina hace el cacareo más fuerte y me pone un huevo yo estoi hasta harta ya de la gallina, y con unas palabras mágicas la gallina es transformada en plumero que luego  saco del bolso.

----------


## magomago

No se si tienes el cartomagia fundamental,pero con ese libro ya tienes juegos a porrillo para montarte una rutina estupenda para la prueba de aficion,ahora procura darle tu toque personal,intentar arrutinar bien los juegos y en un plis,plas....(como me gusta esta expresion) estaras dentro de la sociedad secreta,luego tendras un rito de iniciacion donde tendras que correr desnudo por una residencia de chicas,pero tu no te preocupes

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Carmen, tu misma, pero creo que con tres cositas facilonas hay mas que suficiente. Tres juegos sencillitos que sepas hacer, o que puedas aprender de aquí al examen.

----------


## marcel

Residencia de chicas!!! :shock:  :shock:  ese es el sueño que se me repite cada noche...  8)  Bueno ahora hablando en serio, para la prueba de aficion, ¿sirve hacer el del pañuelo que desaparece?, asi ya tendria uno seguro.

----------


## magomago

Claro que sirve marcel,evidentemente pues algo mas que el pañuelito que desaparece no viene mal tampoco porque tambien si te presentas diciendo bueno aqui va mi numero.
Cojo un pañuelo ,lo meto en la mano y desaparece... ta daaaaaaaa.........................................  ................
Ejemmmm los magos pensaras que no te has matado mucho vamos..

Una cosa carmen no cambies lo que vas a hacer cada semana,piensa una cosa y trabaja sobre ella,lo de la gallina esta bien,es una idea original que viene de perlas con mi frase en el foro..... ya si de paso arrutinas eso con la tortilla en el bolso de una espectadora... lo mas de lo mas.Y en cuanto a hacer mas teatro que magia pues oye hay grandes numeros que son mas teatrales que magicos y que son muy pero que muy bonitos (No se si habeis visto a Tinna Lennert con un numero donde parece que una fregona cobra vida.)
kokorikoooooooo

----------


## carmen

estaria bien lo de la tortilla....

y esto que os parece: 
meto la mano y enseño el bolsillo y hay unos cuantos centimos me los vuelvo a guardar en el mismo bolsillo. A la de tres meto la mano y vuelvo a enseñar el mismo bolsillo, esos céntimos se convertieron en un billete de cinco euros. Pero no contenta con los cinco euros cojo el fp y los transformo en veinte euros.

----------


## eidanyoson

Y con la misdirection de ir todo el rato al mismo bolsillo empalmas en los dedos de la otra mano de otro bolsillo un cheque al portador de millones de euros (falso logico), y haces el cambio a la vista, como el clasico cambio de billete. Pero además comentas que tu eres ilusionista y creas ilusiones asi q en verdad ya quiseras tu hcer dinero así de facil y con un cargador o en el fp con misdirection pues conviertes el cheque en confeti o estrellitas brillantes. Como final queda chulo, es q s eme acaba de ocurrir.

----------


## carmen

que xulo.!

----------


## ignoto

Otros dos consejos:
Lo que tengáis que nacer, hacedlo previamente de cara a un espejo al menos doce o catorce veces y, después, hacédselo a uno o dos profanos (preferiblemente a alguien a quien no le hayáis hecho magia antes) si os es posible.
No vais a engañar a nadie, no vais a hacer nada que no sepan hacer con los ojos cerrados, no es un exámen.
Solamente quieren saber si os gusta la magia de verdad.
Si sabéis hacer desaparecer un pañuelo con un FP, buscad una historia que le venga a cuento y os vale como juego de apertura (yo que sé, recitad un poema sobre la fragilidad de la existencia o pintadle un hada al pañuelo y contad un cuento...).
El cambio de billetes está bien, yo lo hice en mi exámen (utilicé un sanada modificado pero se puede hacer con el FP).
Cuerdas, monedas, globos, pañuelos... todo vale. Lo que cuenta es la intención.

----------


## carmen

_Os pondriais peor si vengo a veros el dia del examen?_
yo creo que no... uno más no pasa nada, lo malo es que detrás tuyo venga una abalancha de gente que no quepa por la puerta (jeje), entonces si que nos pondriamos más nerviosos.

Ey, pos si vienes, ya nos veremos.
Que opinais vosotros dos?

----------


## Manel Vicenç

No problem, así nos conocemos! Y si quieres antes, pues ya sabes, igual nos puedes dar algún consejo en persona!

----------


## carmen

que way! uno más del foro que conoceremos. :D

----------


## eidanyoson

JOOOOOOO yo quiero ser de barcelon ahe ir tambien!!!! (lo digo porque parece que los madrileños no se animan a ir a la SEI  &!$%%!!)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

eidanyoson, yo creo que lo mejor es que montes una quedada para ir la SEI o a la agrupación de magos que quieras ir. Abre un hilo y convoca a todos tus paisanos, de Madrid y cercanías.  Aqui hay muchos novatos, y seguro que hay alguien que le gustaría ir pero le da corte entrar solo. 
Si la de Madrid es como la de Barcelona, tendrán un area de cafetería, un escenario, biblioteca, una sala con mesas con fieltro... en fin, que si vais un grupito, o aunque quedeis dos, es un espacio que se presta a que podais charlar tranquilamente, tomando algo, enseñando algun juego si os atreveis... Puede ser que den cursillos para los socios, como aqui en Barna, y os deje curiosear hasta que paseis el examen... en fin, que es un espacio faborece la quedada entre desconocidos.

Y vamos a ver, me dirijo a la juventud en general, y a los solteros sin compromiso en particular, teneis por allí a una paisana que está deseando hacer exiviciones mágicas, y no la convocais :Confused:  Ademas, si entrais con Ella por la puerta seguro que no pasais desapercividos, y quizas os quieran conocer 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## marcel

Que mas da, que nos mire un mago mas, o mago menos, el respeto i los nervios seran los mismos.
Y a todos los de Madird, animaros a ir a la SEI con eidanyoson, que ir acompanyado es de gran ayuda, y para vuestra evolucion en la magia, sera un pequeño paso para dar un gran salto.
Yo e tenido la suerte de contactar con Manel y despues con Carmen para ir a la SEI, y estoy toda la semana deseando que llegue el lunes para reunirnos.Ah!! y si fuera por mi iria el lunes el martes y el jueves, por que cada dia que pasa queda menos para el examen  :roll:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Bueno, pues ya tenemos los carnets de la SEI!!! Ayer nos lo volvimos a pasar bomba. Conocimos a alguien mas, y nos quedamos maravillados con un mago argentino que hacía aparecer botellas de la nada. Muy bueno, al final nos explicó como lo hacía todo, y sacó a la venta un montón de cosas a buen precio. Ya solo falta el examen  :roll: , pero por lo que veo  lo llevamos bien . :twisted:

----------


## magomago

Cuando era que teniais el examen?,ya teneis pensado lo que vais a hacer?,bueno pues ya contareis como os salio,los tomates que os tiraron,los nervios que pasasteis,los sudores de manos,etc,etc.

----------


## ignoto

Por partes:
El mago argentino era Marcius. Lo importante en esa conferencia no es que produzca cuatro botellas (o tres si le matastéis ángulos) sinó que entendieraís el uso de la misdirection (esos pañuelos rojos que movía arriba y abajo).
El FP con antena es una caña. Buena compra.
Lo de la cajita de madera es una idea estupenda. Creo que vale los 40 eurazos.
Por lo demás, una caña de tio. Un poco seco quizás.

P.D. No, no estaba allí escondido.

----------


## magomago

Ainssss que es eso de la cajita de madera y el FP con antena?,me pica la curiosidad que ya lo has escrito una o dos veces y no se lo que es,que por desgracia no he visto a ese mago.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Por partes:
> El mago argentino era Marcius. Lo importante en esa conferencia no es que produzca cuatro botellas (o tres si le matastéis ángulos) sinó que entendieraís el uso de la misdirection (esos pañuelos rojos que movía arriba y abajo).


Pues si, nos explicó con mucho detalle como usa la misdirection.
En cuanto a las cajas de madera no llegaron a Barcelona. El resto si, y lo vendió, desde mi punto de vista, bastante bien de precio.

----------


## carmen

el fp con antena, una botella de "codorniu" que llenaba la copa sin tocarla (bueno, en el caso de ayer estaba vacia). Fue genial. A mi me cojio de voluntaria y me esposó con otro. Luego le esposamos a él le tapamos con la chaqueta, él se escapó y cuando nos dimos cuenta otra vez estabamos esposados los mismos del principio.

_Cuando era que teniais el examen?_
el día exacto no lo sabemos todavia, solo sabemos que lo tenemos el mes que viene. En principio nos dijeron que era en junio pero la cosa se ha adelantao.

----------


## marcel

Ese mago ( Marcius ) fue impresionante!!Por lo que dice ignoto parece que estuviera alli sentado con nosotros, el de la cajita no lo hizo por que en el aeropuerto le robaron una maleta, pero si que comento que le daba mucha lastima no haber traido la cajita, ya que era un juego impresionante, lo del FP con antena no creo que pueda explicarlo aqui.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Para los interesados en saber cuando es el próximo examen de la SEI de Barcelona, al que vamos Carmen, Marcel y yo, se hace saber que será el proximo 2 de junio!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ..."na", que tenemos tanto tiempo que no sabemos si preparar el examen, o ya hacer algo mas elaborado y preparar un numero para el próximo congreso internacional   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ...bueno, serían ellos dos, claro, a mi aun me falta un agua   :roll: 

Pues ya lo sabeis. Ya me encargo yo mismo de llamar a protección civil y el samur, por que de los tembleques que me van a dar, igual tiro el edificio a bajo. Ya explicaremos que tal.

----------


## marcel

Sii!!! :D   :D  :D  :D  2 de junio, un mes mas de vidilla  :Smile1:  eso me da una trankilida... que cuando vuelvan a faltar 2 semanas, seguro que vuelven todos los tembleques  :Wink:  .Bueno yo de la rutina del examen ya tengo el comienzo y el final, es decir, 2 juegos, me falta el relleno.Juegos, me se unos cuantos, pero me cuesta mucho, mucho, enlazarlos y encontrar una buena charla.

----------


## ignoto

Nada, hombre.
Un supositorio de valeriana y una inyección de extracto de tila cada dos horas y a salir sin problemas.

No importan los juegos que hagáis.
No importa (demasiado) como los hagáis.

*¡Lo único que importa es que os guste la magia!*

Eso es lo que quieren saber. Los nervios previos al exámen pueden ser hasta una ayuda.

----------


## marcel

Yo, seguro que dos tilas antes del examen me tomo, o mas, eso si, cada vez que voy a la SEI, me encuentro mas agusto y por lo tanto un poco mas trankilo.Hayer mismo en una mesa donde estabamos Carmen, Manel,Ramon y yo, 4 principiantes y un mago amigo de Ramon, que ahora no recuerdo el nombre, les hice el juego de La Dama ruborizada( que dificil esta palabra, no se si la escrito bien), y justo cuando lo empece a hacer, se acerco a la mesa un señor de unos 60 años ( mas o menos ) y se puso a obsevar  :roll: , yo solo al verlo, ya empece a sudar, y con que veia que yo me estaba poniendo nervioso hice el comentario de: ¡ Buuff!! ¡¡yo con tanto publico no estoy acostumbrado a actuar!!  :Wink:  
Al final cuando acabe el juego ese señor me explico otra version, muy buena, y luego me entere de que era el presidente de la SEI.Moraleja: Si hubiera sabido antes que era el presidente, me hubieran temblado hasta las uñas...

----------


## carmen

los nervios aparecen cuando menos se esperan. El mismo dia estaba tránquila y cuando me puse hacer un juego de cartas para los cuatro(manel, marcel, ramon y amigo del ramon) me temblaban las manos.

Un mago me contó que se valorará más la afición, el trabajo y la buena realización (incluida presentación) del juego.

Por cierto el lunes vinieron a la sei magos muy buenos: vino una pareja de hombres de magia cómica uno de ellos llevaba un bigote, vino tambien un mago de magia comica tambien que vestia con una chaqueta azul.

----------


## BusyMan

Ignoto, cuentales como fue tu examen del CIVAC y como saliste adelante   :Wink:  para que vean que pase lo que pase no se acaba el mundo...
Y para que entiendan que el que es artista es artista y sabe salir de los atolladeros (torero!)... un shanada a tiempo arregla el día jeje.

----------


## carmen

el mes pasado no fui, este jueves hay otra vez subasta  no se si podré ir

----------


## ignoto

Desde aquel día, no salgo a la calle sin llevar el sanada y una baraja en el bolsillo o la mochila.
No he vuelto a necesitarlo pero... Hay que ver lo que ayuda el tener un as en el bolsillo (de picas si uno lleva el pelo largo, barbita y le da por el mentalismo en los exámenes).

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Desde aquel día, no salgo a la calle sin llevar el sanada y una baraja en el bolsillo o la mochila.


 :shock:  eso del sanada que eeeees?  :shock:

----------


## BITTOR

Esta en tiendamagia Manel,alli te dice en que consiste y pa que es.

----------


## ignoto

Un sanada es... eso. Sirve para manipular bolas de esponja, pañuelos, billetes, etc...

Sobre todo sirve para salvar las pelotillas al exminarse en la SEI.

Yo me los modifico al estilo de Jay Scott Berry. Recortados, con bolsillo y recubiertos de una crujiente capa de esparadrapo.

----------


## BITTOR

Siempre me ha llamado la atencion este accesorio pero debido a mi poca experiencia no me decidi a adquirirlo,es facil su manejo?kiero decir si es para gente como yo que esta empezando?Sabia que era para manipulacion con bolas tanto para aparicion o desaparicion como para cambio de colores pero se podria crear con él el efecto de transformar un billete en otro?Gracias por adelantado.Por cierto he mirado ahora por tiendamagia para ver cuanto valia y parece que lo han quitado.Oye y al igual que en los fps el color sera un problema verdad?Bueno pues hay dejo mi pregunta. :shock:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Ayer estuvimos Carmen, Ramón  y un servidor de nuevo en la SEI. Pues bien, se corrió la voz de que este jueves nos examinamos, y entonces se les ocurrió que para que fuesemos mas tranquilos al examen, hiciesemos un juego, en el escenario del examen, delante de toda la concurrencia.
Pues eso, que ya hemos hecho un previo, y nos salimos bastante airosos   :Smile1:  
Eso si, tuve que cambiar la baraja que estaba manuseando antes de salir, por que con ya estaba un poco pegajosa, y con el sudor de los nervios se me quedo que parecía un ladrillo   :Wink:

----------


## Felipe

Pues si a pesar de los nervios y demás, os salió bien ¡eso es que tenéis madera de magos! Enhorabuena y ya nos contarás el examen.

----------


## carmen

Pues si, eso nos ha servido de ayuda para la hora de la verdad, el jueves.
Hice un juego de dos cuerdas y hasta las puntas se abrieron de nerviosa que estaba, ahora las tengo que volver a pegar pa que quede bonito.

----------


## matiasl81

Holas amigos magos... Hablando del tema de la SEI... Alguien podria decirme si conoce alguna asociasion por la Argentina... Muchas gracias desde ya... Saludos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Ya hemos aprobado el examen de ingreso! …o mejor dicho, hemos superado la prueba de afición.
Los exámenes son exámenes, la misma palabra induce a los nervios. Siempre que actuo estoy nervioso, sea cual sea el público, pero mas o menos se controla. Este lunes actué en el mismo escenario que hicimos el examen, y los nervios no me bloquearon y creo que me salió bastante bien, y mas o menos era el mismo público.
Pues bien ayer pasé unos nervios para morirse. Me toco el último de cinco. Pasé por momentos en los que me parecía quedarme en blanco. Empecé con TNT, y mira que hay que controlar pocas cosas en este juego. Pues me asaltaron unas dudas y unos noseques… Luego hice el juego de que el espectador corta por los ases, y salió bién. Lo mejor fue el juego final. Hice este juego que consiste en poner cuatro cartas guia, dos rojas y dos negras, y el espectador ha de adivinar (en mi presentación, intuir), si al carta que se saca de la baraja es roja o negra. Para los dos primeros montones saca las cartas el mago y para los dos últimos el mismo espectador. Me “curré” una charla un poco larga, en la que vestí el juego como una prueba para determinar el grado de intuición de una persona. En fin, después de mucha charla, una misdirection guay para hacer lo que ya sabeis, empiezo a voltear lo paquetes, y todo al reves!!! Sobre las cartas rojas, todas negras, y sobre las negras, todas rojas. En un ambiente mas familiar, hubiese salido del trance mas airoso, con una chispa de humor, haciendo la gracia de decirle al espectador que no haga caso para nada de su intuición. Pero bueno, allí quedo un poco de aquella manera, mas que nada por que allí todo el mundo sabe como acaba el juego :roll:  .
Bueno, una buena experiencia, de la que se pueden sacar un montón de puntos a mejorar. 

A los demás les fue de coña. La acogida por parte del público, para todos los que nos examinamos, fue muy buena. Fue una especie de bienvenida, donde todos nos dieron animos para abanzar en nuestra afición!

Y despues del examen los examinados pudimos presenciar mágia de verdad. Mis bicycles verdes participaron en diversos milagros.

Nada, animaos los que esteis en duda. No hay que hacer ninguna filigrana, tan solo se ha de demostrar que se tiene afición

----------


## Felipe

Estupendo Manel, enhorabuena por haber vencido el miedo y salir airoso. Supongo que yo también me animaré algún día y batiré el record de desastres.

¿Lo hicisteis en la SEI de Valencia no? Creo que en septiembre u octubre pasaré una temporadita allí, así que os haré alguna visita.

Un abrazo para los tres.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> ¿Lo hicisteis en la SEI de Valencia no? Creo que en septiembre u octubre pasaré una temporadita allí, así que os haré alguna visita.
> 
> Un abrazo para los tres.


Bueno, pues haz escala en Barcelona y nos tomamos unas cervecitas   :Smile1:

----------


## Felipe

> Bueno, pues haz escala en Barcelona y nos tomamos unas cervecitas


Sí, la haré porque el plan de trabajo para final de año incluye Barcelona y Valencia, pero no sé en qué orden y tampoco sé si iré a los dos sitios, pero me temo que uno de los dos sitios caerá, y digo me temo porque será un par de mesecitos. Pero con unas cervecitas seguro que se hace más llevadero.

----------


## ignoto

Enhorabuena a los dos nuevos inconscientes.  :o 

En otro orden de cosas, en la SEI de Valencia está todo el mundo invitado cuando queráis. Incluso os dejaremos que no invitéis a cenar a todos.

----------


## Felipe

> Enhorabuena a los dos nuevos inconscientes.  :o 
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, en la SEI de Valencia está todo el mundo invitado cuando queráis. Incluso os dejaremos que no invitéis a cenar a todos.


Vale, aceptado, como paga el banco...

----------


## carmen

pues si Marcel actuó el ultimo, yo actué la primera.
Hice un juego de cartas el del buscahuellas, un juego con cuerdas el del nudo que se deshace y otro con cerillas.
Uf, vaya nervios... Al menos aprobamos.

----------


## magomago

Me uno al clamor popular y desde aqui mi mas sincera enhorabuena.
En cuanto al fallo de Manel pues oye igual los espectadores tenian la intuicion cambiada,quien sabe.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

...Armand, no se si te lo llegaremos a perdonar algún día   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ...yo que ya tenía previsto sacarte como voluntario...
Bueno, a si nos vemos otro día sin tantos nervios de por medio   :Smile1:  
Y si, eramos tres pero a Marcel le han surgido unos impedimentos, y supongo que irá al próximo examen.

----------


## DaniOrama

No os podeis imaginar la grandisima envidia que os tengo... he leido cada uno de los mensajes y no he podido evitar soltar una lagrimita...  :( El que podais hablar con otros magos, el que podais compartir todo eso... Vivir la magia como algo en común, no como un camino solitario... Vamos, yo me siento ya como Carradine en Kung Fu... :O

Aaaahhhhh.... me están hasta entrando ganas de volver a Madrid sólo para poder unirme a la SEI... lo que no han podido hacer ni la morcilla de Burgos, ni el jamón, ni el queso manchego lo está haciendo la magia :D

No os podeis imaginar lo complicado que es enterarte de lo que te está diciendo un mago en alemán.... AAAARG... bendito sea Cervantes, incluso Shakespeare.... pero k jodio k es Nietzsche...

Bueno, deciros eso nada más, que me alegro de que seais miembros de la SEI y que probablemente me pase por Madrid la última semana de Julio... si alguno sabe de algo relacionado con la magia que se esté "cociendo" por Madrid en esas fechas, pues informarme si podeis...

Muchas gracias y lo dicho, enhorabuena!

----------


## bizz

Alguno conoce la sede que tienen en Malaga?

----------


## ernes y pico

ola yo tambien soy de malaga y si algo he oido de la SEI , pero como tengo 17 añitos me tendre qu esperar uno mas jejejeje para informarte y eso mira esta pagina http://www.dirac.es/sei/circulos.htm ai te vienen los horarios la calle etc etc , yo seguire ensayando magia y intentando mejorar por mi cuenta , aunque tambien tengo la ayuda de otro mago que nos ayudamos mutuamente , jejejej

----------


## Cedrik

A mi me ha pasado como a DaniOrama, me he leido todos los mensajes, y me ha dado una envidia terrible. Yo pensaba que el examen era más dificil, pero ahora veo que lo mas difícil es vencer el miedo.

Yo lo tengo algo difícil par entrar en la sei, ya que donde vivo no hay. La más cercana es Valladolid. ¿Hay alguien que esté cerca o que haya ido?. 

Me gustaría saber si cualquiera de nosotros si vamos algún dia a Madrid, ¿podriamos entrar en la Sei, o hay que pagar la cuota antes de entrar la primera vez?, ¿es un local abierto?, ¿hay guardias de seguridad para guardar los tesoros que contiene?... ¿o hay que decir algunas palabras mágicas para que se abran las puertas?  :Oops:

----------


## rufus

Vamos a ver, (que dijo un ciego)

No se de nadie al que se lo hayan comido en la SEI. Si te gusta la magia, te será muy provechoso ir a la SEI. Conocerás magos, intercambiaras opiniones, etc. Yo también soy novato, y aunque en cuestiones técnicas no puedo opinar mucho, siempre puedes dar tu punto de vista.
En cuanto a los exámenes, no hay que tener miedo. Debes practicar bien una pequeña rutina y ya está, no se trata de ganar ningún campeonato, simplemente de que vean que realmente eres aficionado y que has "gastado" tiempo en aprender magia.

Un saludo, suerte a todos.

----------


## rufus

Hola de nuevo.

Primero. enhorabuena. 

Segundo. me lancé demasiado deprisa en poner un comentario, antes de leer todas las respuestas. Ya he visto que mi respuesta está "anticuada". Mis disculpas.

----------


## ElMagoPol

Buenas!! :P 

Lo primero ENORABUENA  :P  :P a todos aquellos que han aprobado!!
Ahora a relajarse y a disfrutar de la magia,que si que es verdad que en el examen se pasan muchos nervios pero no estan duro como se piensa, ya habeis visto que es una prueba para conocer el grado de interés que teneis hacia la magia jejeje.
Respondiendo a Cedrik yo he estado varios años en la SEI de Valladolid,asi que si quieres información mándame un privado y te contesto a lo que necesites  :Wink: 

Saludos!!!!

----------

